
Demonstrating WordPress Exploits- WP Mobile Detector 3.5 - edibleEnergy
https://app.bugreplay.com/shared/report/4d616006-57a9-40df-a4d3-d7b9cb87dd8a?utm_source=hn&utm_medium=post#/view
======
edibleEnergy
Accompanying blog post here[1]. Last time I posted a vulnerability
walkthrough[2] for fun on hn (that one was of an eBay info leakage issue) I
got a couple of requests for more demos like it, so here's a fun one of how
easy it is to compromise an un-patched vulnerable WordPress Plugin.

[1]: [http://blog.bugreplay.com/post/152117721734/demonstrating-
wo...](http://blog.bugreplay.com/post/152117721734/demonstrating-wordpress-
exploits-wp-mobile)

[2]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12002579](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12002579)

